# Bellator 72 Pick 'em



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Sign up here if you would like to pick MMA fights in a league competition against other forum members. Bellator's next show is Friday, Jul. 20th. If Dan9 the champ signs up he will defend this:








How to Pick​
We are picking every fight from the main card of Bellator 72, and whichever 2 prelim fights you choose (7 picks total unless the card changes), and send them to me in a private message by 7 PM on fight night EDT. Because Bellator has so many card changes you might want to wait until after the weigh in's to make your picks, but you can always change your picks if they change these fights:



> MAIN CARD (Pick All)
> 
> Karl Amoussou vs. Bryan Baker
> Rudy Bears vs. Paul Daley
> ...





If anyone has any questions, post them here or send me a pm. If two people call out each other as an opponent it will be on! 

*Main Card

pipe (12-4-1) vs hixxy (5-8-1)
kantowrestler (4-15-1) vs IcemanCometh (0-0)

Members signed up:

pipe
kantowrestler
IcemanCometh
hixxy
dudeabides
*


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Sign me up for this one dudes.


----------



## IcemanCometh (Mar 9, 2007)

Sign me up please.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I'm in again.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Thanks to the 3 who signed up, will put the matchups tomorrow to give people more time to sign up.


----------



## pipe (Jun 15, 2008)

Im in then


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

This is looking to be a good fight.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

I put the two matchups we have so far in the OP, top of the page. Thanks for playing dudes. One fight from the undercard did not have either guy at the weigh in's today (Chris Barnett vs. Tom Sauer) if you are wondering why they took that one out. I couldn't find info on the fight still going on, so if its one of those same day as the fight weigh in deals and you want to still pick that one go ahead. We can take more sign up's til 7 pm Eastern tomorrow night, midnight GMT... same time your picks are due.


----------



## IcemanCometh (Mar 9, 2007)

Sorry a little confused since Barnett vs. Sauer is off the card do we still have to pick two prelim fights?


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Yeah, it was picking 2 of 6 prelims, now it's 2 of 5.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

*Results for Bellator 72 Pick 'em
*
​
The correct calls:



> Amoussou submission round 1
> Daley TKO round 1
> Vegh split decision
> Wiuff unanimous decision
> ...



*

Main Card

pipe (12-5-1) vs hixxy (6-8-1)
Fight won by hixxy 93 to 75! 

kantowrestler (5-15-1) vs IcemanCometh (0-1)
Fight won by kantowrestler 94 to 82! 
*​ 

The highest scorer on this show was kantowrestler with 94 points! Thanks for playing guys!

(The bold #'s are the points for each fighter correct)

Picks: 

pipe


> Travis Wiuff - UD *25*
> Ben Saunders - UD *16*
> Bryan Baker - UD
> Paul Daley - Tko - rnd 1 *22*
> ...


hixxy


> Rudy Bears vs. Paul Daley - Daley KO 1 *25*
> 
> Tim Carpenter vs. Travis Wiuff - Wiuff TKO 1 *16*
> 
> ...


kantowrestler


> Bryan Baker/TKO/round 1
> Paul Daley/knockout/round 1 *24*
> Attila Vegh/submission/round 1 *15*
> Travis Wiuff/submission/round 1 *14*
> ...


IcemanCometh


> Ben Saunders *17*
> Jason Carapelluci
> Marius Zaromskis *15*
> Travis Wiuff *14*
> ...


That about does it, wraps 'er all up. If anybody knows or thinks I messed up any part of it send me a message please. We can play again at 73 and hopefully we get more fight fans, but if they didn't get into it with Daley and that great main event who knows. Btw, IcemanCometh didn't see your picks until it was too late (the fights were on cause I couldn't get online earlier during work) or I would have tried to remind you about the methods/rounds.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice to pick up a win after a few events off.


----------



## IcemanCometh (Mar 9, 2007)

I know for the futre. No problem....


----------

